# Schwierige Entscheidung!



## -mentalist- (28. Oktober 2011)

Hallo
Ich habe vor mir diese Ps3 zuzulegen :
http://www.amazon.de/PlayStation-Ko...Q166/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1319816913&sr=8-1

Folgende Spiele:
-F1 2011
-Fifa 2012
-Gran Turismo 5
-Battlefield 3
-GTA4 Complete Edition

Meine frage jetzt ehm welches sollte ich zuerst nehmen da ich immer so verrückt bin und immer alle gleich komplet durchspiel statt sie einzeln zu genießen will ich einfach 1 nach dem anderen Spiele welches ratet ihr mir von den 5 zu nehmen oder andersrum was würdet ihr nehmen?


----------



## Infin1ty (28. Oktober 2011)

PS3 verkaufen und nen PC holen... 

Ist deine Entscheidung, was soll die blöde Frage ?


----------



## -mentalist- (28. Oktober 2011)

Hab ich was von Pc gesagt und ich brauch keine Laberer ich will nur Hilfe und ja klar ist es meine Entscheidung aber ich hät gerne einfach nen Rat von anderen wieso pc kaufen wenn er a zu teuer ist und b man sich vor 3 wochen nen super 50 zoller tv gekauft hat?


----------



## cYnd (28. Oktober 2011)

Battlefield 3, eindeutig, wenn SP durch, haste noche wig am MP


----------



## -mentalist- (28. Oktober 2011)

Ja aber ich hatte mich schon davor für des entschieden also danke trotzdem und ihr könnt den Thread schließen!


----------



## Falcon (28. Oktober 2011)

Von den da oben genannten? Alles gute Spiele, aber bis auf GT5 kein Grund für eine PS3... (Da Multi-Plattform-Titel)

Würde also eher mit Exklusiv-Titeln anfangen... Uncharted 3 zum Beispiel


----------



## DarkMo (28. Oktober 2011)

bf3 un konsole? sadomasochist!


----------



## kero81 (30. Oktober 2011)

-mentalist- schrieb:


> Hab ich was von Pc gesagt und ich brauch keine Laberer ich will nur Hilfe und ja klar ist es meine Entscheidung aber ich hät gerne einfach nen Rat von anderen wieso pc kaufen wenn er a zu teuer ist und b man sich vor 3 wochen nen super 50 zoller tv gekauft hat?


 
Wow, ein Fragezeichen hast du hin bekommen. Gewöhn dir mal an Kommas und Punkte in deine Sätze zu machen, das ist ja schlimm sowas lesen zu müssen...


----------



## Baer.nap (30. Oktober 2011)

-mentalist- schrieb:


> Hab ich was von Pc gesagt und ich brauch keine Laberer ich will nur Hilfe und ja klar ist es meine Entscheidung aber ich hät gerne einfach nen Rat von anderen wieso pc kaufen wenn er a zu teuer ist und b man sich vor 3 wochen nen super 50 zoller tv gekauft hat?


selbstsicher werden

hier wird auch dir geholfen


----------



## Sysnet (30. Oktober 2011)

Auf der Konsole BF3 (Shooter) ist wirklich nicht so der Hit. Würde da auch mehr auf PS3 exklusive Titel setzen.


----------



## oanvoanc (30. Oktober 2011)

ich würd gta 4 nehmen.
bis du das durchgespielt hast, sind die anderen spiele schon billiger


----------

